# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 14

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/ios/ios-14

iOS 14 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

iOS 14: what to expect

Jun 5, 2020




> New features, a new look and more apps: Here's a roundup of the most plausible rumors about what the next software update will bring to the iPhone.

----------


## Airicist

First take: iOS 14 and all its new features

Jun 22, 2020




> Apple launches iOS 14 at WWDC 2020. The new iPhone OS revamps the home screen, Siri and widgets, as well as adding features such as picture-in-picture video, a new translation app and the ability to use your iPhone to unlock your car. We break down all the major features -- plus some that didn't get a mention during the online keynote.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 14 new features explained

Jun 24, 2020




> The iOS 14 release date can't come soon enough, as Apple is introducing a host of new, long-overdue changes coming to your iPhone in 2020.
> 
> New iOS 14 features include widgets finally coming to the home screen to break up that stagnant app tile look, picture-in-picture so you can watch videos in the screen corner while doing other tasks, and digital keys to unlock your car with an iPhone.
> 
> No, Apple didn't unveil the iPhone 12 at WWDC. But this is operating system did give us insight as to where the company is headed with the new iPhone, and it's the software that you'll experience when unboxing the iPhone 12 later this year.
> 
> Developers won't have to wait, of course. They can already get the iOS 14 beta, with a public beta for consumers scheduled to launch in July. We have the iOS 14 release date details below as well as the iOS 14 compatibility list.
> 
> 00:21 - Apple WWDC 2020
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "iOS 14: These everyday tips will take your iPhone to the next level"
From camera improvements to a picture-in-picture mode and new privacy features, here's everything your iPhone and iPad can do with the latest update.

by Jason Cipriani 
October 29, 2020

----------

